# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  un compresseur audio

## Invit

Bonjour.

Je cherche un compresseur (pour compresser un signal audio et pas un fichier) avec une interface explicite avec des courbes ou au moins avec des seuils explicites.

J'ai essay celui d'Audacity mais il ne m'a pas plu du tout.

Si vous avez d'autres suggestions, je vous en remercie par avance.

----------


## tuxakadjseb

Audacity est compatible avec les plugins LADSPA, Nyquist et VST. Tu en trouveras certainement un qui correspond  tes attentes ici :
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/plugins

_Sbastien_

----------


## Invit

Merci Sbastien, je vais exprimenter ceux-l.

----------

